# collecting rain water for shrimp and fish - what containers do you use?



## Lindy (23 Oct 2014)

Hi, I've been looking at water butts for collecting rainwater to use in my tanks. Many folk have said about using one made of food quality plastic but when I have looked for these on ebay they have been used and I'd be nervous about being able to wash it sufficiently to make it 'safe'. What are your butts made of?


----------



## ian_m (23 Oct 2014)

Plenty of choice here..
http://www.ampulla.co.uk/UN-CERTIFIED---STACKABLE-CONTAINERS-1L---30L/c-1-112/


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Oct 2014)

I just use the standard green water butt jobbys from Wilko for collecting water for my shrimp tanks.  Not had any problems.  I only use jerry cans for mixing.  I fill each with 15 litres rain water and 5 litres of tap.  Then a bit of dechlor.  Then I use it bucket by bucket to change my shrimp tanks.

It is never stored in the Jerry cans.  Will just be in them from when I start water changes to when I finish.

Can I just add that those stackables are £7 each on that website for a 25ltr.  You can buy those clear stackables with 25ltrs of DI water in them from Wilco Motosave for £9.99


----------



## DTL (23 Oct 2014)

http://www.tanks-direct.co.uk/search.php?c_id=0&sc_id=0&search=potable


----------



## dw1305 (23 Oct 2014)

Hi all,





ldcgroomer said:


> Hi, I've been looking at water butts for collecting rainwater to use in my tanks. Many folk have said about using one made of food quality plastic but when I have looked for these on ebay they have been used and I'd be nervous about being able to wash it sufficiently to make it 'safe'. What are your butts made of?


 I've got a mixture of bought rain-butts and old food containers, I haven't had any problem with any of them. I use the <"Daphnia bioassay"> as my water testing method. 

Because I have small tanks, make regular small water changes and I'm really tight with my money, I draw the water  of the night before into old 6 pint milk cartons. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Lindy (23 Oct 2014)

ian_m said:


> http://www.ampulla.co.uk/UN-CERTIFIED---STACKABLE-CONTAINERS-1L---30L/c-1-112/


 I was thinking a little bigger...



dw1305 said:


> I've got a mixture of bought rain-butts and old food containers



That seems the cheapest option. I do tend to use up the water quickly so it is never sitting in the collecter for long.


----------



## BigTom (23 Oct 2014)

I just use el cheapo generic green water butts from the garden center. They took a week or so of soaking and occasional emptying before the water stopped tasting 'plasticy' but I've been using them for a few months since and no probs. Fish and inverts are all happy and I'm raising cichlid and pencilfish fry without issue.


----------



## Lindy (24 Oct 2014)

Thanks for  the replies everyone, I can buy cheap without feeling guilty!


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Oct 2014)

yep mine are the green ones too   and a guttermate diverter kit on the downpipe


----------

